# Today I got another one



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

No pictures yet.The camera did not like the cold weather,it frosted up whenI took it out of my nice warm truck. I was afraid to turn it on.
Today I picked up a Ford 5000 similar to the one I already own.The deisel is making a rapping noise. I am betting on a bad injector.Please please let me be right.The noise is RPM affected,it's frequency goes up or down with the speed of the engine.Load does not seem to matter. I am going to check the injectors when I get it inside.For now all I checked was the antifreeze. It is now listed as tractor project #4.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It was DEFINITELY cold today! How many hours are on the tractor?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats slipshod hope thats all it is get some pictures of it as soon as you can.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good Question Chief*

Hard telling how many hours on the tractor.The meter says 695 and I know that is a Damn lie,unless it was in a war zone.The machine has been sitting outside and I got it to start. The block heater and glow plugs are functioning. The big D12 battery needs replaced,but I used my diehard charger that has a 250 amp setting.I left the machine idle until I saw snow melting past the clutch housing. The hydraulics still would not work,but I used a ratchet strap to lift the loader off the ground and loaded it.Drove the one hour home and the hydro worked. Heat must have defrosted something.Complete fluid drain and change mare first thing I am going to do.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Maybe it was supposed to be 6950 hours ---- HAHAHA

Hope you got a good deal on it --- I love the 5000s --- great tractor... 

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good Deal*

I think I could scrap it and make money. Total outlay is one well used 8 foot western snow plow. The plow was for a Ford truck and I got it a few years ago for $500.I had planned to mount it to a tractor ,never got to it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal. I would love to see some pictures when you get them. 

So what are the plans for the new tractor?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like there may have been some condensation that froze somewhere in the hydraulics. If it has the cable driven tach and hour meter; the meter does not register accurate hours unless you are at full pto operations rpm. All in all, it doesn't sound like a bad deal. I didn't realize you got a FEL with it to boot! That makes the deal even that much better. How do the pins and bushings look in the loader? Cylinders look alright? I bet you could clean that thing up with a little preventative maintenance and put it to work. Or jocky it and make a few bucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With a FEL that works and it runs in half way descent shape I bet she is worth $3,500 - $4000. Is the clutch alright? That is the big thing that would worry me.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Good Deal*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I think I could scrap it and make money. Total outlay is one well used 8 foot western snow plow. The plow was for a Ford truck and I got it a few years ago for $500.I had planned to mount it to a tractor ,never got to it. *


What a great deal. Momma happy about it?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Bride*

She says things like"that's nice dear"and"why do you need another tractor?"or"how come it does not have fenders"
The bucket on the fel is beat,but the cylanders are in good shape.one way lift cylanders(no down pressure)but ok for a farm loader.I did not get to really examine the pins and such,other then none are missing.By the way the clam fenders were in the back of my dump truck.Don't know why they are off.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does the 3 pt. hitch go up and down? Somebody may have had the fenders off working on it or routing hyd. lines for the FEL?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*It was very cold today*

And the tractor had been sitting outside for quite some time,.Felt it was a major victory to get it to run.I left it running half an hour before I moved it.Tranny shifted fine and the clutch seemed strong.power steering has a problem.I had to plow snow to get it to the truck because the bucket would not raise.This may have been one of the worst days of the year to do a fair evaluation of this machine.But overall so far I an just glad to have it at my place instead of an hour away.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If it started on a day like today without ether and most stuff works; at least the top end is tight and you have something pretty solid to work with. :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is some snowy pics*

Got over to get my Deere to move snow and shot some pics of the ford


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*here is another view*

Of the other side


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You know Andy can make it look and run like new. 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Jody*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You know Andy can make it look and run like new.
> Jody *


 So Can I


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking tractor slip. I'm envious that you got such a good deal.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey slips looks another tractor lol wat mrs slips say you got twins now lol hope its just injector not 2bad on the pocket bookarty:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like she will be needing a steering wheel but with some cleaning up and paint should looke pretty good!


----------

